# Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan' and Rotala sp. 'Vietnam'?



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

These two plants were given to me as _Rotala sp. Vietnam_ ( center) and _Rotala wallichii _(right):










But actually I think the one in the center is a _Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan' _and the one on the right is _Rotala sp. Vietnam_.

Do you think I am right ?

Thanks,

Juan


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, you're probably right.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> Yes, you're probably right.


Thanks Cavan !


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi galettojm,

I agree with Cavan, the one in the left center looks just like my Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan'.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I also agree with your ID, good work.


----------

